
I Watched All 629 Episodes of the Simpsons in a Month. Here’s What I Learned - thejoycekung
https://antihumansite.wordpress.com/2018/02/09/i-watched-all-629-episodes-of-the-simpsons-in-a-month-heres-what-i-learned/
======
hitekker
I stopped reading at “Those of us who grew up loving Golden Age Simpsons
didn’t love it because of the characters... We loved it because it was funny
and that was it.”

I got into the simpsons as a kid because it was funny. But I stayed because of
the characters and the relationships they have with each other.

That is audience retention 101.

For a more astute analysis, I recommend reading
[https://deadhomersociety.com/zombiesimpsons/](https://deadhomersociety.com/zombiesimpsons/)
which comprehensively describes the history surrounding and storycrafting of
the Simpsons

~~~
Zanni
Yeah, that was surreal. The appeal of the Simpsons for me was always the
characters, and the fact that they genuinely cared about each other despite
their dysfunctional family dynamic. Conventional wisdom says that it's not
that the show-runners abandoned humor in favor of character but the other way
around, abandoning the core of their characters' identities for cheap laughs,
hence the birth of "jerkass Homer."

~~~
hitekker
I'd consider the author's arguments seriously if he bothered to buttress them
with more sources than one Matt Groening quote, and one link to the
Statemen's.

I would speculate that he didn't want to do the research, because his opinion
is the opposite of the consensus, and because he didn't even seem to like the
"Golden Age" Simpsons that much.

Pretty shallow overall.

------
dandare
In the beginnings of the show I used to think that Lisa's suffering is a
message of hope to other kids with aspirations - you suffer now because you
are smart but in the end you will make it, not them. That all changed when she
got rewarded with a marriage to Milhouse. I remember it felt unnatural when I
saw that scene, needlessly malicious. The author is up to something.

------
orliesaurus
20 episodes a day? How?

~~~
contravariant
With 24 minutes per episode you should be able to watch 20 episodes in 8
hours.

Assuming regular 40 hour work weeks it should take you slightly over 6 weeks
to watch them all, or slightly over 30 working days. Which you can probably
argue still counts as a 'month'.

The difficult part is convincing someone to let you watch the Simpsons full
time for 6 weeks.

